# Dutch coffee maker in U.S



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

pjg said:


> I was called to look at a European coffee maker that is not working properly . The customer has it connected through a plug in xfmr using a european adapter to a 20 amp 120 volt receptacle, the unit is 240 volt 50 hz rated. the customer assured me that it is rated for 60 hz as well. Seeing how I can't read the instructions(Dutch) I'll take their word for it. The unit will work for a period of time then won' t heat. The fuses in the xfmr don't blow nor does the 20 amp breaker trip. I wasn't called to troubleshoot it, just to give an estimate to add a new "240" circuit to feed the xfmr.


Maybe the transformer has a thermal protector built in. I did a coffee joint a few years ago with a bunch of European equipment. We didn't have a problem with the equipment running on 60 Hz.



> The service to the building is 120/208. I have several concerns
> 1. 208 volt--most likely need boost xfmr


Not likely.



> 2. will it really work on 60 hz


Yes.



> 3. Were do I get the receptacle


A NEMA 6-15P or 6-20P cord cap and 6-20R receptacle should be available anywhere.



> 4. the adapter theat they are presently using has no equipment ground connection.


Toss it in the trash.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Here is my answers.,,

A1. naw it will work but 25% less heating capaity which it mean it will take little longer to get up to the tempture where you need it to be.

A2. The heating element don't care on what HZ you are running at all however the electronic controls may not like the 60 HZ supply espcally if you have timer in there.

A3. Get NEMA 6-15P or 6-20P however watchout with colour codes let me run the colour codes real quick for European verison.,,

Bleu - netrual 
Brown - Hot { useally most common one some case Red }
Green with yellow strip = ground or earth 
{ this is common cord colour format }

A4. fling it out or save it for your paperweight .,, but as I will forewarn when you hook up just ring the ohmmeter between the bleu and G/Y conductor if that buzzed out you need to get this isloated it if not buzz then you are safe to hook up to 208/240 volt supply.

Merci,Marc


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Tell them to get a new coffee maker, you can not install an outlet for it in a dwelling unit.

See 210.6(A)

210.6(A) limits voltage to 120 in dwelling units, guest rooms or suites and similar occupancies for cord-and-plug-connected loads 1440 VA or less.

I am betting the coffee maker is less than 1440 VA.


----------



## pjg (Nov 11, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> Tell them to get a new coffee maker, you can not install an outlet for it in a dwelling unit.
> 
> See 210.6(A)
> 
> ...


This is a commercial office building and the wattage listed in the manual is 2600/3000 watts


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

pjg said:


> This is a commercial office building and the wattage listed in the manual is 2600/3000 watts


Cool.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Do Dutch coffee makers make that much better coffee? I wonder what's the matter with an ordinary Bunn-o-Matic or Mr. Coffee, featured in nearly every office.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Do Dutch coffee makers make that much better coffee? I wonder what's the matter with an ordinary Bunn-o-Matic or Mr. Coffee, featured in nearly every office.


Yes, but _these_ go to 11.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> Yes, but _these_ go to 11.


:laughing:

Thank you, Nigel.


----------

